# Comment supprimer une IP auto-assignée?



## AVERTY (25 Novembre 2010)

Une adresse IP auto-assignée m'empêche d'acceder à Internet!!!! ..... Je suis en WiFi sur Numéricable ..... Le diagnostic réseau me déclare: Airport, Réglages Airport, FAI: OK au vert ........ Réglages réseau: Orange d'ou Internet en Echec au rouge !!!!! .....
J'ai essayé d'importer les réglages de mon autre ordi qui fonctionne bien, mais l'auto-assignée passe par dessus .....
J'ai réimplanté  l'acces à Numericable qui en principe se fait automatiquement dès  l'entrée de la sécurité WEP, mais l'auto-assignée passe par dessus .....

Alors que faire? ........


----------



## reou (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour ,
supprimez les réglages ,débranchez tout , éteignez l'ordi , attendez un peu et rebranchez tout


----------



## AVERTY (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait tout cela et aussi relancé mon modem numericable ..... Toujours pas de résultat!!!!!


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Par "adresse IP auto-assignée", j'imagine qu'il s'agit de l'adresse IP fournie automatiquement par le serveur DHCP.

Auquel cas, il suffit de redemander une nouvelle adresse IP valide au serveur DHCP. Pour ce faire :
- lancer Préférences Système
- sous « Réseau », sélectionner l'adaptateur « Airport » et cliquer sur « Avancé... »
- sous l'onglet TCP/IP, cliquer sur « Renouveler le bail DHCP » *
- quitter

_* la configuration IPv4 doit être réglée sur « Via DHCP » _


----------



## AVERTY (26 Novembre 2010)

Merci ..... Mais helas ça ne marche pas en WIFI ...... je retombe sur l'auto-assignée!!! même si avant j'étais passé en DHCP manuel ...... Pourtant la liaison WIFI est bonne pas le réseau !!!!!! Je n'y comprend plus rien ...
Par contre sur Ethernet ça marche .......


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Novembre 2010)

AVERTY a dit:


> Merci ..... Mais helas ça ne marche pas en WIFI ...... je retombe sur l'auto-assignée!!!


Lorsque tu demandes un renouvellement de bail, si le serveur DHCP te redonne une adresse incorrecte (déjà assignée à un autre appareil ou bien liée à un réseau qui ne permet pas de joindre Internet), alors c'est plutôt de son côté qu'il faut chercher, car ton Mac n'y est pour rien.


----------



## AVERTY (26 Novembre 2010)

J'ai un autre ordi qui lui marche très bien ...... avec une certaine adresse IP ...... J'ai pensé qu'il pouvait y avoir conflit ..... même si je l'eteins, l'autre ne fonctionne toujours pas ..... sinon je n'ai pas de réseau ...... sauf la TV et le téléphone aussi distribués par Numéricable ......


----------



## Holy Diver (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

généralement, une adresse auto-assignée commence par 169.254...; c'est ce qu'on appelle une adresse APIPA (Automatic Private IP Addressing)

Une machine (Mac ou PC) récupère une telle adresse lorsqu'elle est cliente DHCP et qu'elle n'a pas réussi à entrer en communication avec un serveur DHCP.

Sur un réseau filaire, cela peut se produire suite à un problème de câblage.

Sur un réseau WiFi, il s'agit le plus souvent d'un problème de SSID ou de clé (WEP ou WPA); un filtrage d'adresses MAC au niveau du point d'accès WiFi peut également empêcher toute connexion et donc toute communication entre le client et le serveur DHCP.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## AVERTY (27 Novembre 2010)

Merci Holy Diver

Oui c'est ça ... je récupère l'IP: 169.254.126.165 .....!!!!!

En filaire éthernet ... ça marche

En WiFi ça bloque ..... la clé WEP déverouille l'accès au modem  mais il me retourne ...pas d'adresse IP ... puis 2 minutes après l'adresse auto-assignée.
Qu'est-ce que je peux faire en pratique? pour le SSID???

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Holy Diver (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

si la clé WEP permet d'accéder au modem, ça ne devrait donc pas être un problème de SSID. Comment as-tu fait pour t'en assurer ?

Si aucune adresse IP n'est affectée, c'est peut être parce qu'il n'en reste plus ... Généralement, sur un serveur DHCP, on définit une plage d'adresses avec un début et une fin. Cela se configure dans l'outil d'administration du matériel qui fait office de serveur. Si, par exemple, la plage définie n'autorise que l'affectation de 2 adresses et qu'une troisième machine en réclame une , le serveur DHCP ne sera pas en mesure d'en proposer fournir --> la machine qui avait fait la demande récupèrera donc une adresse auto assignée.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## MacJov (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis hier soir. Impossible de passer en Wifi par contre avec la câble pas de problème. ????


----------



## Fkurk (13 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai aussi ce problème mais pas seulement sur un seul réseau, aussi bien chez moi, qu'au boulot, que chez des amis.
J'ai 9 fois sur 10 une adresse auto-assignée.

Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas quelque chose à faire sur le macbook pour éviter ce problème? 

Bonne journée et merci.


----------



## davegahan06 (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook pro, un ipad et un iphone tous connectés chez moi en wifi. Tout se passait bien jusqu'à avant hier.

Mon macbook, qui n'était pas connecté sur la prise secteur, s'est éteint puisque sa batterie était vide. Après l'avoir connecté au secteur, je rallume ce macbook et là, surprise : il refuse d'acceder à internet.

J'ai reverifié environ 12 565 fois la clé wep : ce point là est ok.

En revanche, le macbook m'assigne automatiquement une adresse ip. Ce qui semble m'empêcher d'accéder à ma box Numericable (modèle Netgear).

Que faire ? Comment solutionner ce problème ? Incomprehensible, alors que l'ipad et l'iphone sont toujours connectés sur la box Numericable sans le moindre problème...

Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## peter mc callaway (20 Février 2013)

Je remonte ce sujet parce que depuis plus d'une semaine j'ai le même soucis que davegahan06.
J'ai essayé de configurer manuellement les options réseau, mais rien à faire.

Si quelqu'un à trouvé une solution ...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2013)

L'assignation automatique d'une adresse IP par défaut résulte d'un problème de communication entre le Mac et le serveur DHCP du modem-routeur.

Il est possible que la liaison ne soit pas établie ou que le bail soit incorrectement attribué par le serveur. Le problème peut venir d'un dysfonctionnement matériel ou logiciel, d'une protection par réservation d'adresses MAC mal configurée, d'une redondance au niveau des adresses MAC présentées, ...


Cela m'arrive parfois entre l'un de mes Macs (pas toujours le même) et mon routeur Netgear. Le plus souvent je règle le problème en réinitialisant le routeur (logiciellement, au travers du réseau depuis un autre appareil). Plus rarement, je dois le réinitialiser manuellement, voire le débrancher, attendre, puis le rallumer. Il m'est aussi arrivé de devoir éteindre et rallumer le Mac.


----------



## lejoss (20 Février 2013)

as tu essayé de réinitialiser la box "restaurer les valeurs d'usine" ?


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> as tu essayé de réinitialiser la box "restaurer les valeurs d'usine" ?


Si la question s'adresse à moi, oui, j'ai déjà tenté. Mais ça n'a réglé le problème que provisoirement (je pense qu'une simple réinitialisation aurait suffi).

Les dysfonctionnements occasionnels de mon modem-routeur semblent être souvent liés à une surchauffe de l'appareil, probablement aggravés par les perturbations ambiantes (radio, téléphoniques ou secteur). Ils sont beaucoup moins fréquents après un dépoussiérage et un dégraissage des circuits de ce dernier et lorsqu'il fonctionne dans un lieu plus frais et mieux aéré.


----------



## lejoss (20 Février 2013)

C'était plutôt pour AVERTY


----------



## peter mc callaway (20 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

merci pour les retours. Je pense avoir à peu près tout essayer :
- redémarrage du routeur
- réinitialisation du routeur avec les paramètres d'usines
- redémarrage des appareils
- configuration des options du réseau manuellement
- test des différents paramètres dan la page de configuration du modem / routeur.

À un moment, certains ordinateurs n'étaient pas connectés et d'autres oui, puis le lendemain c'était l'inverse.
Depuis quelques temps, ce sont les mêmes appareils qui ne se connectent pas.


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2013)

Tu pourrait agrandir la plage d'adresses assignées en DHCP ou commencer à l'add qui pose problème.

Ex : ton routeur va de 192.168.1.1 à 192.168.1.40 / tu met jusqu&#8217;à 100 par exemple ?
si c'est 192.168.1.13 qui pose problème en étant assigné a plusieurs appareils / commence alors le début des IP à 192.168.1.15 jusqu&#8217;à 192.168.1.100 et basta ?

_L'abondance des Palm / iPhone etc ... a considérablement étendu le nombre d'IP dans une maison, les box y sont souvent mal préparé ... Pourtant réduire la plage d'IP est aussi un gain niveau sécurité "c'est tiré par les cheveux mais bon "
_
Ou tu passes tout en IP fixe

Il faut faire gaffe a pas avoir le wifi et le cable Ethernet en même temps , ça met souvent le foutoir , chez moi non, mais j'ai dejà répondu a des messages sur le forum a ce sujet .


----------



## peter mc callaway (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour Kaos,

Peux tu m'expliquer comment réaliser ces 2 manipulations ?
Merci.


----------



## kaos (21 Février 2013)

en allant dans ton routeur ou ta box tout bêtement, et en changeant les numéros 
c'est bêtes comme choux ! 

Alors , moi , n'étant pas un As du réseau , j'ai une préférence pour la gestion automatique plutot que l'IP fixe mais ça , c'est toi qui décide et surtout qui mène ton enquête .

Malheureusement , moi j'ai une freebox et je n'ai eu que 2-3 routeurs mais c'est toujours pareil les menus en gros .




Sur une freebox il s'agit de changer l'add de début DHCP et celle de fin par ce que tu préférés, ici on voit que ça va de 1 à 50 mais ça pourrait démarrer de 20 à 100 autorisants alors 80 IP sur ton réseau local









Pour l'IP fixe , google te renseigneras bien mieux que moi et en image, il te suffit d'aller dans les prefs réseaux de chaque mac et de mettre une IP fixe et renseigner les DNS de ton fournisseurs daccès (google là aussi t'en diras plus et mieux 

la plage DHCP c'est dans ton routeur alors que L'IP fixe c'est dans ton mac


voilà, jespère que je ne t'ai pas perdu et j'ai réussi a rester simple.


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Perso, si ce n'est pas un pb wifi comme l'a dit PA5CAL, je testerai la solution de kaos.
S'assurer que tous les équipements sont en DHCP auto
Mise hors tension de tous les équipements du réseau local (box comprise)
Remettre la box sous tension et élargir la plage DHCP sur celle-ci.
Remettre les équipements sous tension l'un après en vérifiant à chaque fois que le réseau est bien configuré (adresse IP, DNS, passerelle)

Si il ya tjs pb, comme kaos l'a dit, passer tout en fixe.
Comme ça, le serveur DHCP de la box ne sera pas utilisé.

Il n'y aurait  pas par hasard un deuxième serveur DHCP sur le réseau local?


----------



## kaos (21 Février 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Perso, si ce n'est pas un pb wifi comme l'a dit PA5CAL, je testerai la solution de kaos.
> S'assurer que tous les équipements sont en DHCP auto
> ...




+1


----------



## peter mc callaway (21 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai effectué ta manipulation Kaos : j'ai modifié la plage de début et de fin de DHCP et tout refonctionne maintenant.

Un grand merci à vous tous pour votre aide


----------



## kaos (21 Février 2013)

peter mc callaway a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai effectué ta manipulation Kaos : j'ai modifié la plage de début et de fin de DHCP et tout refonctionne maintenant.
> 
> Un grand merci à vous tous pour votre aide




Ah ben c'est cool , je suis content pour toi / mais ne crie pas victoire / laisse tourner quelques jours et quelques redémarrages pour voir si tout tourne nikel .
_Parfois , l'univers reseau c'est un peu de l'alchimie ;D_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2013)

D'autant plus que l'étendue de la plage DHCP ne constitue pas une solution en soi : que ce soit 1 à 10, ou 10 à 50, ou 20 à 230, etc... ça n'a aucun rapport avec le fait que l'ordi récupère une adresse IP ou non.

Quand on a remis à zéro une box, puis reconfigurée, puis connecté un ordi en DHCP à cette box, l'ordi doit récupérer une adresse IP assignée par le routeur, et ce quelque soit la plage de DHCP, si l'ordi est correctement connecté au réseau wifi (clé, type de clé).

Mais il est probable que "quelque chose" était "coincé", et le fait d'avoir modifié les paramètres a remis le système de la box à l'endroit, et c'est le principal.


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> D'autant plus que l'étendue de la plage DHCP ne constitue pas une solution en soi : que ce soit 1 à 10, ou 10 à 50, ou 20 à 230, etc... ça n'a aucun rapport avec le fait que l'ordi récupère une adresse IP ou non.



Salut Renaud,
Imagine une famille nombreuse avec plein de ibidules, ou une soirée pyjama...
Avec une plage de 10 (et tt l'monde en DHCP auto), le 11ème aura une adresse auto-assignée (donc pas d'adresse valide), car le serveur DHCP n'en aura plus de dispos.
Si on rajoute le fait qu' il y a des tempos dans la table ARP de la box, et donc que les associations @mac/@IP restent parfois longtemps après la déconnexion des équipements, ça peut parfois être juste.

C'est vrai qu'un reboot de la box, ça fait le ménage...

La piste d'un autre serveur DHCP (par exemple une Airport Extreme) est aussi envisageable...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> D'autant plus que l'étendue de la plage DHCP ne constitue pas une solution en soi : que ce soit 1 à 10, ou 10 à 50, ou 20 à 230, etc... ça n'a aucun rapport avec le fait que l'ordi récupère une adresse IP ou non.


En fait, si, ça peut avoir un rapport, comme vient de le rappeler Polo35230.



Polo35230 a dit:


> Avec une plage de 10 (et tt l'monde en DHCP auto), le 11ème aura une adresse auto-assignée (donc pas d'adresse valide), car le serveur DHCP n'en aura plus de dispos.
> Si on rajoute le fait qu' il y a des tempos dans la table ARP de la box, et donc que les associations @mac/@IP restent parfois longtemps après la déconnexion des équipements, ça peut parfois être juste.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'un reboot de la box, ça fait le ménage...


Une plage d'adresses DHCP insuffisamment longue (et ici c'était sûrement le cas) est une explication. Mais le blocage du serveur DHCP pour d'autres raisons en est une autre également possible.

En particulier, il semble (d'après mon expérience et celle de personnes de mon entourage subissant les mêmes problèmes) que certains modems-routeurs Netgear vieillissants finissent par « dérailler » de temps en temps, et ne plus présenter le fonctionnement irréprochable qu'ils avaient au départ. D'ailleurs, pour un même appareil, le serveur DHCP n'est pas la seule fonction qui est occasionnellement touchée.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

Bien sûr, évidemment, que si on connecte plein de Bidules avec une plage DHCP de 1 à 10 ça va coincer...

Mais : peter mac calloway a écrit plus haut qu'il a réinitialisé le routeur....... donc on repart à zéro pour ce qui est des baux DHCP, et je ne connais par de routeur du commerce qui ait une plage de DHCP inférieure à 10 adresses.

Donc, après avoir réinitialisé le routeur, et tenter de connecter UN ordi, il obtient : adresse IP autoassignée.

Dans ce cas de figure, ce n'est PAS l'étendue de la plage DHCP qui est en cause.

Ce qui en cause, c'est  que :

- soit l'ordi n'a pas pu se connecter au routeur

- soit le serveur DHCP était à l'ouest

C'est pour ça que j'ai écrit que ce n'est pas agrandir la plage DHCP qui, dans ce cas, constituait une solution en soi.

Le problème s'est réglé parce que trifouiller le routeur a remis les choses à l'endroit pour le moment (espérons que ça dure).

Pour ce qui est des expériences perso, j'ai eu un cas similaire avec une Livebox, qui par moment ne distribuait plus d'adresse IP : seuls les ordis en IP fixe étaient connectés.

Reboot, ça remarche, puis 2 jours plus tard ça déconne, on reboote, etc..

Comme ça ne tient pas je fais un reset de la config, ça repart....3 jours
Je refais un reset.... mort, terminé, plus de serveur DHCP, tous les ordis du réseau en IP fixe étaient connectés, mais plus moyen d'obtenir une adresse IP en DHCP.

---> Poubelle, bonjour Netgear !


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> pour ce qui est des baux DHCP, et je ne connais par de routeur du commerce qui ait une plage de DHCP inférieure à 10 adresses.


En ce qui concerne les modems-routeurs Netgear que j'ai chez moi, cette plage peut être réduite à *une* seule adresse si on le souhaite.

D'après la description des symptômes donnée au post #19 et au règlement du problème suite à la manipulation, pour moi il fait peu de doute que c'est l'étendue de la plage DHCP qui était en cause.



Renaud31 a dit:


> ---> Poubelle, bonjour Netgear !


Pour ma part, mes Netgear ne passeront pas à la poubelle avant qu'ils soient définitivement grillés, ou avant que leurs problèmes deviennent trop fréquents pour être supportables.

Jusque là, je trouve encore tout-à-fait acceptable de devoir les réinitialiser à distance deux fois par mois (ça prend moins d'une minute) et matériellement tous les six mois, et les démonter pour les nettoyer tous les deux ans.

Ils me rendent encore des services particuliers que je ne pourrai pas remplacer à moins de payer très cher des matériels plus récents (la tendance à la disparition des matériels réseau flexibles et bon marché est très nette depuis quelques années, à croire qu'on veut empêcher le pékin lambda de pouvoir monter par lui-même un véritable réseau, complet et fonctionnel).

D'autre part, je ne sais pas quels nouveaux problèmes je rencontrerais en changeant de matériel. J'ai suffisamment d'exemples autour de moi pour affirmer que ça risque d'arriver, et que dans ces cas on n'a pas toujours trouvé la solution.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

PA5CAL a dit:


> D'après la description des symptômes donnée au post #19 et au règlement du problème suite à la manipulation, pour moi il fait peu de doute que c'est l'étendue de la plage DHCP qui était en cause.
> 
> .


Oui, on peut réduire à 1 adresse la plage DHCP, mais aucun routeur du commerce ne propose ça en configuration par défaut.

Etendre la plage DHCP a peut être été la solution, mais alors ça veut dire qu'il n'avait* PAS* reseté le routeur en config d'origine, contrairement à ce qu'il a écrit, car s'il l'avait fait, ce n'est pas l'étendue de la plage DHCP qui aurait empêché la connexion du premier ordi après le reset :

Citation : 
_Bonsoir,

merci pour les retours. Je pense avoir à peu près tout essayer :
- redémarrage du routeur
*- réinitialisation du routeur avec les paramètres d'usines* 
- redémarrage des appareils
- configuration des options du réseau manuellement
- test des différents paramètres dan la page de configuration du modem / routeur._

Pour la poubelle, je parlais de la Livebox : c'est elle qui est allée à la poubelle, pour laisser la place au routeur Netgear.


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Pour la poubelle, je parlais de la Livebox : c'est elle qui est allée à la poubelle, pour laisser la place au routeur Netgear.


J'ai une Livebox Mini.
C'est vrai que des fois, elle fait n'importe quoi...
La fonction DNS relai bugge parfois.
La fonction serveur DHCP m'a attribué plusieurs fois une adresse IP hors plage. Je sais, c'est pas possible...  Et pourtant!
L'interface d'administration n'est plus accessible.
Bien sûr, tt repart après un reboot de la box.

Bref, comme vous l'avez tous dit, pour éviter ce genre de pb, il faudrait la rebooter régulièrement.
Rien ne vaut un Cisco!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes que toi avec la Livebox mini (j'en ai eu 3 successives, après des vieilles Inventel et Sagem) :

Notamment l'interface d'administration qui devenait inaccessible, de plus en plus souvent.

Des déconnexions incessantes, alors que si je mettais un autre modem/routeur, il n'y avait pas de déconnexions.

Puis le serveur DHCP qui a commencé à déconner, pour finalement s'arrêter complètement de fonctionner.

Ca été le signal : poubelle, et never again.

Depuis un an, j'ai un routeur wifi Netgear, qui ne se déconnecte jamais, et fonctionne parfaitement.

Au bout de 6 mois d'observation j'en ai acheté un autre en secours, car mon réseau dessert 4 habitations (réparties sur 800m...) depuis une seule ligne ADSL, ça fait beaucoup d'utilisateurs, y compris des gens qui bossent sur Internet, par conséquent en cas de défaillance du routeur, j'en ai un déjà configuré prêt à prendre le relais.


----------



## peter mc callaway (23 Février 2013)

Pour l'instant, tout semble bien fonctionner.

Je repasserai d'ici quelques jours pour vous dire si c'est toujours bon


----------



## peter mc callaway (5 Mai 2013)

Petite update : tout fonctionne toujours correctement


----------

